# Strange bonding/grooming behavior?



## Jemeni143 (Mar 5, 2011)

So I'm not sure what to make of this. First of all, Zazu is just about a year old and lately has been acting quite hormonal and masturbates regularly. I've moved perches around and have them on the long night treatment trying to get it to stop, but he still finds a way to go at it 

Anyways, today when Zazu was doing the deed, Sunny (who is only about 5 months) came up and hopped on Zazu's back and walked over him (didn't mount or anything, just literally hopped on top of Zazu and walked over him to get to the other side of the perch) and then later when Zazu started up doing it again, Sunny went over to Zazu and started grooming Zazu on his back. It was really cute since I've never seen them groom each other before, but I thought it was rather strange that Sunny would pick that moment to begin his grooming. They never groom each other when they're just sitting around.

Is this normal and/or a good sign they're bonding, or does that sound odd that Sunny would act that way? The fact that birds masturbate in the first place is still quite a shock to me :wacko: lol but seeing this behavior while in the midst of it really struck me as odd!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sonds like they are bonding if they are grooming


----------



## Jemeni143 (Mar 5, 2011)

haha ok well that's good then I guess, it's just weird to me they would only show that bonding behavior while engaged in such an act lol


----------



## DollyGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

Almost sounds like they are courting each other. Do you know Zazu or Sunny's gender? If one of them is grooming the others back, they could be possibly trying to mate


----------



## Jemeni143 (Mar 5, 2011)

well I'm pretty sure they're both boys. I know Zazu is, he's almost a year old;. Sunny is the one who was doing the grooming, he's only about 5 months, but he already wolf whistles and is very vocal, and after looking at the wing spot sexing, he seems to have markings of a male. I suppose there's a chance I'm wrong though :blink:


----------

